# Gaz down in Streatham - II



## auckland27 (29 Jun 2011)

I work with Gaz who I know a lot of you know. He was hit this morning on his way to work somewhere on the Mitcham Rd. He suffered a fracture to his right collarbone but is otherwise alright. He's at home but probably won't be typing for a few days, and certainly won't be on his bike for a few weeks.

I'm afraid I don't have any other details but I thought some of you would appreciate knowing why you don't see him on the commute for a while and may want to pass on best wishes etc.


----------



## Arch (29 Jun 2011)

Bloody hell. GWS Gaz.


----------



## exbfb (29 Jun 2011)

Arch said:


> Bloody hell. GWS Gaz.



+1

Look after yourself Gaz.


----------



## downfader (29 Jun 2011)

Again? FFS!  

Get well soon matey!!!


----------



## moralcrusader (29 Jun 2011)

Get well soon chap!


----------



## mummra (29 Jun 2011)

Get well soon.


----------



## ohnovino (29 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz.


----------



## Chilternrides (29 Jun 2011)

This is the second wallop in a matter of a few days isn't it?

Crikey - try to give yourself a bit of a nick on the chin next time you shave Gaz, and get the third one out of the way comfortably!

In all seriousness, hope you are back in shape soon chap.


----------



## DrSquirrel (29 Jun 2011)

Chilternrides said:


> This is the second wallop in a matter of a few days isn't it?
> 
> Crikey - try to give yourself a bit of a nick on the chin next time you shave Gaz, and get the third one out of the way comfortably!
> 
> In all seriousness, hope you are back in shape soon chap.



The other thread was being updated from an incident some time back.

But certainly again sucks - im sure he has it in full glourious HD... if that helps :/


GWS+n1


----------



## Bigsharn (29 Jun 2011)

Hope you get well soon Gaz =[


----------



## NormanD (29 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz matey


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2011)

Hope you start to mend quickly ... how is the bike?


----------



## Baggy (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for letting us know auckland, hope Gaz is on the mend soon.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2011)

yeah thanks for letting us know. Heal well Gaz.


----------



## Night Train (29 Jun 2011)

Get better soon Gaz.


----------



## arallsopp (29 Jun 2011)

Get well soon, Gaz. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## Ravenbait (29 Jun 2011)

Noes!

Get better soon, Gaz.

Sam


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Jun 2011)

Oh blimey.....

I must admit I saw the ressurected Mk I thread the other day and thought "not again".....perhaps a bad omen?

Anyway, GWS


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2011)

Holy Christ  ! Get Well Soon Gaz!


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2011)

Ouch, not good







Gaz


----------



## whitebait (30 Jun 2011)

Bloody hell, hope you recover quickly and get back on the bike soon!


----------



## benborp (30 Jun 2011)

Buggrit. Hope there's not too much discomfort and he's rolling again soon.


----------



## crazy580 (30 Jun 2011)

Broken collarbone, ouch!
Get well soon gaz.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jun 2011)

Virtual hugs to Gaz , I hope you are ok and are back on your wheels asap .

Get Well Soon Buddy !!


----------



## Chilternrides (30 Jun 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> The other thread was being updated from an incident some time back.
> 
> But certainly again sucks - im sure he has it in full glourious HD... if that helps :/
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting me right Squirrel - I'm new-ish around here so may not be up to date with all that goes on; regarldless of that, nobody wants to hear of a fellow cyclist nibbling the grit do they?


----------



## perplexed (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz!


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2011)

Ouch, not good.

GWS, Gaz

Gaz


----------



## cloggsy (30 Jun 2011)

All the best Gaz - Get well soon!

No doubt you caught the incident on camera, so I'll keep an eye on YouTube for the footage.


----------



## 2Loose (30 Jun 2011)

Ouchy! 

GWS Gaz.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jun 2011)

OW!

All the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## suecsi (30 Jun 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Gaz!


----------



## Ste T. (30 Jun 2011)

Have a speedy recovery Gaz.


----------



## nilling (30 Jun 2011)

GWS Gaz 


----------



## GrasB (30 Jun 2011)

Eeek! Not good.

GWS Gaz


----------



## manalog (30 Jun 2011)

I hope you recover soon Gaz.


----------



## Twizit (30 Jun 2011)

Yikes, not good.

GWS


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz. I bought the usual gift of grapes for the poorly, but remembered your food issues, so I've kindly eaten them for you. Proper toff I am.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2011)

Hope you recover quickly Gaz.

And that the bike isn't too badly damaged either!!


----------



## BSRU (30 Jun 2011)

Hope it's a short time before your back on two wheels.


----------



## Iain p (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon m8.


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> Hope it's a short time before your back on two wheels.



Two wheels where one is in front of each other, not side by side.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2011)

Best wishes Gaz.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Jun 2011)

Bloody cyclists with Helmet Cameras... always looking for trouble!! I bet he coreographed the whole thing for a YouTube spectacular...   

Seriously though, get well soon mate.


----------



## martynjc1977 (30 Jun 2011)

Take it easy Gaz and get well soon


----------



## Tyler.Pearce (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon mate


----------



## benb (30 Jun 2011)

Hope you're OK.
Let us know what happened when you can.


----------



## Matthames (30 Jun 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jun 2011)

Hope you're okay. GWS


----------



## Davidc (30 Jun 2011)

Hope you recover quickly.

Sue the b***e*s - it must have been their fault!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (30 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Hope you recover soon, Gaz.


----------



## Jezston (30 Jun 2011)

Oh man it's for real this time!

Hope there's at least some footage we can learn something from. And here's me planning on moving back to London in the near future


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> Oh man it's for real this time!
> 
> Hope there's at least some footage we can learn something from. *And here's me planning on moving back to London in the near future*





Bejezus.. please tell us that's a joke..


----------



## mgarl10024 (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jun 2011)

No footage I believe, camera in pieces down the road and SD card lost.


----------



## Origamist (30 Jun 2011)

Oh dear, GWS Gaz and I hope to see you back on your bike in a couple of months.

I was on the Mitcham Road only yesterday and it's not a good place - well over 25 side roads in less than 1 mile, shops and a piecemeal bus lane.


----------



## Jezston (30 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Bejezus.. please tell us that's a joke..



?


----------



## abo (30 Jun 2011)

BentMikey said:


> No footage I believe, camera in pieces down the road and SD card lost.



Damn, must have been a bad one! GWS mate


----------



## gaz (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the wishes!
As mikey said, camera is in bits and I've lost the sd card.
I've broken my collar bone in the fall. I knew that as soon as I had stopped sliding along the tarmac. And thus I didn't even try and move. Some helpful parssers by collected my camera bits ( the bits they could find).
A car pulled out from a minor road to my right and showed no sign of slowing for me to pass. I swerved around and held it for a few seconds but then lost it.
The driver is saying it was not her fault, my rear view camera says otherwise.


----------



## Melonfish (30 Jun 2011)

shame about the sd card loss m8, glad to see you're still ticking tho, hope the shoulder heals quick.
hows the bike? any witnesses etc?


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gaz, hope you heal quickly


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2011)

Glad to see you are posting so soon Gaz :-)


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear the news Gaz, hope the pain is not too bad and that you will recover quicklly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Jun 2011)

In the style of Unlucky Alf "Aw booger"
Sorry to read this and hope you're on the mend and back on your bike soon.


----------



## scouserinlondon (30 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> Thanks for all the wishes!
> As mikey said, camera is in bits and I've lost the sd card.
> I've broken my collar bone in the fall. I knew that as soon as I had stopped sliding along the tarmac. And thus I didn't even try and move. Some helpful parssers by collected my camera bits ( the bits they could find).
> A car pulled out from a minor road to my right and showed no sign of slowing for me to pass. I swerved around and held it for a few seconds but then lost it.
> The driver is saying it was not her fault, my rear view camera says otherwise.



Not your new bike? nooooooooo.

Glad you're okay dude.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> Thanks for all the wishes!
> As mikey said, camera is in bits and I've lost the sd card.
> I've broken my collar bone in the fall. I knew that as soon as I had stopped sliding along the tarmac. And thus I didn't even try and move. Some helpful parssers by collected my camera bits ( the bits they could find).
> A car pulled out from a minor road to my right and showed no sign of slowing for me to pass. I swerved around and held it for a few seconds but then lost it.
> The driver is saying it was not her fault, my rear view camera says otherwise.



Nasty, Hope you are back riding soon 


hows the bike?


----------



## stargazer (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz.


----------



## Buddfox (30 Jun 2011)

Absolutely - here's hoping for a rapid recovery, get well soon!


----------



## MacB (30 Jun 2011)

Come on Gaz, shape up man, we need to see the video and get a detailed description, there are people slavering with the anticipation of pointing out where you went wrong  

Get well soon mate and hope the bike's ok


----------



## ttcycle (30 Jun 2011)

Whoa Gaz

I am sorry to read about this. Hoping you a swift recovery and in the meantime take it easy and get well soon.
Hope the bike isn't in too bad a condition.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (30 Jun 2011)

Get well soon Gaz.


----------



## itchyrider (30 Jun 2011)

Did you get it on film gaz?? Get well soon & as your healthy it wont take ya long


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2011)

Blimey, only just realised it's not the original thread.

Recover quick. Your crashing even more than me at the moment.  

The post guy at our place calls me Mr Dangerman !  

GWS !


----------



## Mad at urage (30 Jun 2011)

I too thought this was the original thread. Bloody h3ll, glad you're well enough to type anyway - and the rear camera at least was saved?


----------



## downfader (30 Jun 2011)

Call me paranoid but the driver didnt go near the camera? Perhaps if any riders are down that way then they could keep an eye out for the card? Or is it one of the tiny mini ones?


----------



## Adasta (30 Jun 2011)

Gaz, you poor bugger! And just after your other claim was resolved.

Good luck with the impending case and with your recovery. Make sure you keep us updated on everything.


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2011)

downfader said:


> Call me paranoid but the driver didnt go near the camera? Perhaps if any riders are down that way then they could keep an eye out for the card? Or is it one of the tiny mini ones?




This was my thoughts too

When I had my off last January I couldn't recall much re the accident but I'm sure I was " nudged " and a helpful motorist behind stopped, took my camera off my head ( only a muvi ) and put it in my bag

Lo and behold when I got home to check, no sd card !!!!!

Of course it could have fallen out on it's own !


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> This was my thoughts too
> 
> When I had my off last January I couldn't recall much re the accident but I'm sure I was " nudged " and a helpful motorist behind stopped, took my camera off my head ( only a muvi ) and put it in my bag ( I was ko'ed)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mice (30 Jun 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Gaz. 

M


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (30 Jun 2011)

Hope all these messages have a +ve impact. Get well speedy duderino.


----------



## Mista Preston (30 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> Thanks for all the wishes!
> As mikey said, camera is in bits and I've lost the sd card.
> I've broken my collar bone in the fall. I knew that as soon as I had stopped sliding along the tarmac. And thus I didn't even try and move. Some helpful parssers by collected my camera bits ( the bits they could find).
> A car pulled out from a minor road to my right and showed no sign of slowing for me to pass. I swerved around and held it for a few seconds but then lost it.
> The driver is saying it was not her fault, my rear view camera says otherwise.



Blimey Gaz Glad you are in one piece just ! get well soon fella, let us know if you need anything !


----------



## Dronespace (1 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Thanks for all the wishes!
> As mikey said, camera is in bits and I've lost the sd card.
> I've broken my collar bone in the fall. I knew that as soon as I had stopped sliding along the tarmac. And thus I didn't even try and move. Some helpful parssers by collected my camera bits ( the bits they could find).
> A car pulled out from a minor road to my right and showed no sign of slowing for me to pass. I swerved around and held it for a few seconds but then lost it.
> The driver is saying it was not her fault, my rear view camera says otherwise.



Sorry to hear about that incident (and the front camera) Gaz. 

Hopefully your rear camera is in tact?


Hope you get better soon and rest well.

All the best,

Ben


----------



## gaz (2 Jul 2011)

Not had a look at the bike yet. Doing normal things like standing up and sitting down is still very painful but it is more bareable than before.
My helmet and camera are in a state, I certainly hit the ground hard!


----------



## Iain p (2 Jul 2011)

In my experience wiping the................(Thinking of a nice term) bum can be a bit painfully  .
GWS


----------



## rusky (2 Jul 2011)

Just seen this! 

Is the bike OK??  

Seriously, glad you're more or less OK. What have the police had to say?


----------



## Headgardener (3 Jul 2011)

GWS from me to Gaz. Hope the rear camera can provide enough evidence.


----------



## Uzair (3 Jul 2011)

Sorry to hear this Gaz. Get well soon. Mitcham Lane is horrible.


----------



## davefb (3 Jul 2011)

get well soon, hope the pillock gets what they deserve...


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 Jul 2011)

Get well soon, helmet obviously saved your life. (flame retardant suit donned)


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> Get well soon, helmet obviously saved your life. (flame retardant suit donned)



You'd be better with one of these, tried and tested


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> You'd be better with one of these, tried and tested




He was saved by the helmet as well.


----------



## Jezston (3 Jul 2011)

Please don't be trying to start an argument in this thread.


----------



## Plax (3 Jul 2011)

Ouch, hope you mend quickly Gaz. Fingers crossed the driver will get a slap on the wrist in some shape or form.


----------



## redjedi (4 Jul 2011)

GWS soon Gaz. 

I hope the footage you have left is good enough to prosecute.


----------



## clarion (4 Jul 2011)

Bloody hell, Gaz!

Glad you're still with us. But a collarbone is a nasty one. Hope you heal soon and are back awheel before long. But don't push it. 

How's the bike?


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2011)

Just an update.
I've got to have an operation tomorrow on it!


----------



## E11a (11 Jul 2011)

Hope the op goes well. Get well soon Gaz.


----------



## Mice (11 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Just an update.
> I've got to have an operation tomorrow on it!




Bloody Hell! (I said that outloud when I read your update) Gaz, Bad luck. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. 

M


----------



## Jezston (11 Jul 2011)

Good luck! Will you be going under general for it? Maybe I'm a freak but I find the experience really quite pleasant


----------



## Origamist (11 Jul 2011)

Good luck with the op, Gaz. Isn't Wiggins having a plate put in today for his broken collar bone?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2011)

Freak indeed.

Tis a bit weird going under. Why they bother with the pre-med I don't know as they knock you out straight after. In it goes, bang you wake up a few hours later. I had no ill effects and was out of the hospital 4 hours later.
Good luck.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2011)

Good luck Gaz (aka Bradley ;-) )


----------



## Melonfish (11 Jul 2011)

i wonder if you'll end up in the same place? if you get in a recovery bed next to wiggins you'll be able to chat all day long


----------



## downfader (11 Jul 2011)

Best wishes Gaz!!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (11 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Just an update.
> I've got to have an operation tomorrow on it!


Blimey. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2011)

Only just saw this - best wishes and hope the recovery is quick. At least you can say you have had the same injury as Bradley Wiggins... good company to be in!


----------



## Dronespace (12 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Just an update.
> I've got to have an operation tomorrow on it!



Good luck with the operation Gaz. Hope it goes well.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (12 Jul 2011)

Get well soon Gaz


----------



## clarion (12 Jul 2011)

Best wishes Gaz


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jul 2011)

Gaz, you were missed at the Mirch yesterday - hope the surgery went well.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2011)

Like wise, I hope it went well and you are on the road to a 100% recovery :-)


----------



## abo (13 Jul 2011)

Meh, where's your video Gaz? More to the point, where's the latest Silly Cyclists??? Lazy bugger 

(get well soon Gaz )


----------



## clarion (13 Jul 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Gaz, you were missed at the Mirch yesterday - hope the surgery went well.



Aye, you were mentioned several times. You'd better be at the next one.


----------



## gaz (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the wishes. I'm finally out of the bed and sitting in a chair, still sore and in lots of discomfort.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jul 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Gaz xx


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2011)

Just got round to looking at the bike, quite a while after the crash.
It came off a lot better than me with only a few scratches

Scratch on the down tube between the R and the S, not easily visible in the picture but can definitely feel it. There is also some damage to my carradice saddle bag.












My camera took some pretty heavy damage, it's squashed, bent and deeply scratched with most of the battery support and toggles inside broken.















The camera was ripped off the helmet mount






And then my clavicle after 11 days, the day before surgery.


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> The camera was ripped off the helmet mount



One question Gaz, I see you have a lanyard on the mount, did you have one on the camera as well. I don't have one on the mount as I use 4 heavy duty zip ties to hold it place but have two lanyards on the camera.


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> One question Gaz, I see you have a lanyard on the mount, did you have one on the camera as well. I don't have one on the mount as I use 4 heavy duty zip ties to hold it place but have two lanyards on the camera.


It wasn't attached to the camera as well.


----------



## clarion (1 Aug 2011)

Glad that you're making progress, Gaz. Hope you're back awheel soon.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1444064"]
Get well soon. I have respect for your silly cyclists website as well. We recently had a Sustrans thing at work which some people opted for and as a result a few people started to ride to work. I mentioned your site as a great tool of what to look out for when out on the road. You give a good narrative on the checks you should be carrying out and what potential pitfalls to look out for. Keep up the good work.
[/quote]

The amazing thing about the silly cyclist web site is the shear number of cyclists on the roads in the video clips, I'm in Coventry and commute to Nuneaton and rarely see another cyclist. Even when I was living the other side of the city, not far from the university, there wasn't a huge number of cyclists about.

Gaz hows the recovery going?


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2011)

Going well thanks. Saw an orthopaedic doctor yesterday and had some x-rays done. It's healing well and I had the dressing taken off. Still painful and physio is hard work.


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Going well thanks. Saw an orthopaedic doctor yesterday and had some x-rays done. It's healing well and I had the dressing taken off. Still painful and physio is hard work.



When do you think you'll be back on the wheels?


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2011)

benb said:


> When do you think you'll be back on the wheels?



A month at minimum.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2011)

Sounds about right - did you get plated ? Must say that pic of your collar bone didn't look right - ergh !

I was allowed back after my shoulder op so long as I didn't fall off  You'll need long enough for the bones to knit, then it's how painful it is to ride.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Aug 2011)

Using your left hand eh?


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> A month at minimum.



Poor you- you must be going spare.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2011)

Can you get a loan of a recumbent trike for a month?


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2011)

I did get it plated.
Main problem for me is my arm, I'm still having extensive physio on it as my operation was delayed for two weeks after it broke and movement of it through that time was 0.
Hoping to get on the turbo in 2 weeks time.
Im not sure the roads of Croydon are ready for a trike.


----------



## clarion (2 Aug 2011)

Nah mate. When I broke my wrist, a friend loaned me his Anthrotech, and I commuted up the A23 from the A232. Similarly, when my son broke his fingers, Croydon again saw the Anthrotech, but this time with a faster rider


----------



## Bman (2 Aug 2011)

Good to hear that you are recovering Gaz. Dont get lazy with the physio


----------



## downfader (2 Aug 2011)

clarion said:


> Nah mate. When I broke my wrist, a friend loaned me his Anthrotech, and I commuted up the A23 from the A232. Similarly, when my son broke his fingers, Croydon again saw the Anthrotech, but this time with a faster rider




Ooooo.....







Electric assist too.. 
http://www.anthrotech.de/Pages-e/index-e.html 2400 Euros though!!!


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2011)

downfader said:


> Ooooo.....


Me Want 



> http://www.anthrotec...-e/index-e.html 2400 Euros though!!!


Oh never mind


----------



## BentMikey (3 Aug 2011)

If you think that's a lot, try looking up the price of an Innesenti trike.


----------



## gaz (3 Aug 2011)

BentMikey said:


> If you think that's a lot, try looking up the price of an Innesenti trike.


Ahhh yes looks beautiful!


----------



## downfader (3 Aug 2011)

BentMikey said:


> If you think that's a lot, try looking up the price of an Innesenti trike.




One of the "utility trikes" I looked at was £4k.  German made too.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2011)

Gaz, don't let the deck chair riders get you down.


----------



## gaz (3 Aug 2011)

Got a bit of a waxing when they took the dressing off. owweeee!


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Got a bit of a waxing when they took the dressing off. owweeee!



Owwee indeed, now I know why folk shave instead


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2011)

Gaz, you had the 'classic' 'some one pointing at it not actually meaning to touch it but giving it a good poke by accident' Yet?


----------



## gaz (4 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Gaz, you had the 'classic' 'some one pointing at it not actually meaning to touch it but giving it a good poke by accident' Yet?



 no. my doctor purposefully poked it, rather hard


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2011)

Ouch - massive blooming great big scar that. sheesh.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2011)

That looks nasty i hope you heal quickly and can get back on the road again soon.

Untill you do have you a relative that could squeeze you into one of these and give you a spin?

http://www.flickr.co...98497/lightbox/


----------



## GrasB (4 Aug 2011)

That second photo looks better but still looks rather sore. 



gaz said:


> Im not sure the roads of Croydon are ready for a trike.


It might not be ready but you can make sure it gets used to it


----------



## clarion (4 Aug 2011)

Ouch (still!)

GWS, our gaz!


----------



## downfader (4 Aug 2011)

cyberknight said:


> That looks nasty i hope you heal quickly and can get back on the road again soon.
> 
> Untill you do have you a relative that could squeeze you into one of these and give you a spin?
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...98497/lightbox/




My old man has got some MIG welding gear in the shed.. tempted!


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2011)

That's an ugly looking sod Gaz, here's hoping you heal quick.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Aug 2011)

Blimey, just seen your photo (not a frequenter to commuting these days)

How are you holding up?


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2011)

Still on the painkillers but feeling a lot better and moving around better. Arm is still in a sling though.
Going to start working from home next week, which is good as day time TV gets boring after about 30mins.


----------



## downfader (5 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Still on the painkillers but feeling a lot better and moving around better. Arm is still in a sling though.
> Going to start working from home next week, which is good as day time TV gets boring after about 30mins.




When I was off with the impetigo daytime telly put me in a rage of disgust and pity. Bargain K*nt, Hummus under the Hammer, Hair Detectives... wtf were they thinking. Switch over to ITV3 and its Jeremy K*** poking chavs with his only slightly superiour set of morals and vocab. The man is a disgrace, made me want to punch a hole in the telly.

Ended up sleeping until 11am and then watching the Tour. Remind me never to go sick again. Or possibly get a life.


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2011)

I wish I could sleep in.
I can only sleep in one position and after 7 hours my back hurts so much I wake up and have to get out of bed.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2011)

lol, feel for ya Gaz. When I cracked a rib I had the same problem. Every time I turned round in bed I had to let out a yell.. drove the missus mad.. I had to sleep in the spare bedroom lol


----------



## downfader (6 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> I wish I could sleep in.
> I can only sleep in one position and after 7 hours my back hurts so much I wake up and have to get out of bed.




If I lived alone I'd sleep in a chair I'd reckon.  

I feel for you.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2011)

Seriously, day time tv? What is this, 20th century?

http://piratebay.org

Party Down, Parks and Recreation, Better off ted, Community. If you are desperate(i, Cougar Town and Modern Family aren't as bad as they sound.

Oh, and 5 seasons of The Wire, if you haven't got there yet.

(as always, if you or any of your IM force be caught or killed, the secretary will disavow any of your actions)


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2011)

Pirate bay?  torrents are so 10 years ago!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2011)

Says the man who is watching daytime tv.

Seriously, I gave up broadcast tv about 2 years ago, and haven't missed it.


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Says the man who is watching daytime tv.
> 
> Seriously, I gave up broadcast tv about 2 years ago, and haven't missed it.



I gave up watching day time TV after half an hour of watching it. I have my means of getting TV and it is a lot faster than torrents


----------



## downfader (7 Aug 2011)

Add into the fact that paratebay and others are watched by government and hackers alike. Enjoy your viri as your computer downloads offensive material.


----------



## crazy580 (7 Aug 2011)

The plural of virus is viruses I believe.


----------



## gaz (30 Sep 2011)

An update...

Went back on the bike for the first time today, just over 13 weeks since it happened.
Been off the painkillers for some time now and I have improving movement in my arm, about 140degrees in each plain.

Police have decided not to take any action. which is fair considering the footage I have, it doesn't show enough to put blame on anyone from a law point of view.
However the other parties insurance has accepted liability.


----------



## BSRU (30 Sep 2011)

Can we assume then that your version of events is different from the drivers, since they are not prosecuting the driver, because the video evidence does not confirm either version and no witnesses.


At least the insurance company are going to pony up.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2011)

140's not bad - mine is 170 abduction in both so you aren't too off.

How's the sleeping - I can't sleep for long on my left even now, and still use a pillow to prop up my left arm when sleeping on the right.

Good that they have accepted liability. Glad you are off the painkillers - codine isn't nice - especially in higher doses. Any nerve related pain - tingling/burning ?


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Sep 2011)

Glad it is improving, how hard was it back on the the bike after a long lay off?

Decided on the replacement bike yet?


----------



## soulful dog (30 Sep 2011)

Best wishes for your recovery, nice to hear you've made it back on the bike, that first photo you posted was very nasty looking!


----------



## gaz (30 Sep 2011)

BSRU said:


> Can we assume then that your version of events is different from the drivers, since they are not prosecuting the driver, because the video evidence does not confirm either version and no witnesses.



Pretty much.




fossyant said:


> 140's not bad - mine is 170 abduction in both so you aren't too off.
> 
> How's the sleeping - I can't sleep for long on my left even now, and still use a pillow to prop up my left arm when sleeping on the right.
> 
> Good that they have accepted liability. Glad you are off the painkillers - codine isn't nice - especially in higher doses. Any nerve related pain - tingling/burning ?


Sleeping is a lot better than it was, still not lying on my right hand side but able to move around now so getting some good nights sleep unlike previously.The downsides to codeine are certainly not pleasant, i was off those as soon as possible and just take paracitamol. Only nerve related pain i have at the moment is if i extend my arm out to the side and keep my arm straight, i get some really bad tingling in my elbow. It's getting better with some stuff my physio is doing.





LOCO said:


> Glad it is improving, how hard was it back on the the bike after a long lay off?
> 
> Decided on the replacement bike yet?


It was hard work, I was doing as much as I could on the turbo over the past few weeks, but i've still lost a lot of fitness and strength, didn't help that i put on some weight as well


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Only nerve related pain i have at the moment is if i extend my arm out to the side and keep my arm straight, i get some really bad tingling in my elbow. It's getting better with some stuff my physio is doing.



Fingers crossed it's not like mine then - mine is constant in the whole arm. I'm sure the physio will have told you that pins and needles in arm are usually related to the neck, and the brachial plexus (nerves that run from neck, through shoulder into arm). Just keep an eye on this, and hopefully the physio can sort it - often can be caused by swelling/impingement.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Sep 2011)

Well healed Gaz. Mine took about the same time till I cycled again. With physio the movement came back on rapidly and I am in full possession of myself by now. (Broken in early April.)

Like Fossy, still can't sleep on my left side for long and while laid up I could only sleep for 3 hours at a stretch, a habit which I've not managed to break yet.

Stu


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Sep 2011)

Well done Gaz, I'm really please your back on the bike.

Perhaps I'll see you in the park someday


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> An update...
> 
> Went back on the bike for the first time today, just over 13 weeks since it happened.
> Been off the painkillers for some time now and I have improving movement in my arm, about 140degrees in each plain.
> ...



Nice to hear you're making progress and are back on two wheels again.


----------



## Tynan (30 Sep 2011)

depresssing to see how many on here seem to have long lasting injuries, my neck is anything between a bit stiff and hurts all day every day after three years


----------

